# Hatake Kakashi Wallpaper Collection



## RaZoR (May 13, 2005)

*New **KaKashi Wallpapers:*


Click to Enlarge

*This is Cool*


----------



## RaZoR (May 13, 2005)

*KaKashi Wallpapers:*

Kakashi Anbu: Nin Dogs
Kakashi Anbu: Ice Kakashi
Kakashi Anbu: DeadLine
Kakashi Anbu: Filled With Blood
Kakashi Anbu: Sharingan
Kakashi Jounin: Sharingan
Kakashi Jounin: Green Chidori
Kakashi Jounin: "Got Lost"
Kakashi Jounin: Vs Zabuza
Kakashi Jounin: Nin-Sharingan
Kakashi Jounin: Kakashi review
Kakashi Jounin: Ichi Ichi Paradise

*Othe Pictures:*

Picture No.1: Anbu
Picture No.2: Anbu
Picture No.3: with Gai
Picture No.4: Anbu
Picture No.5: Asleep
Picture No.6: Anbu Mask
Picture No.7: Awaken
Picture No.8: Anbu Mask 2
Picture No.9: Like the 2nd Hokage 

*Avatars:*

Avatar No.1: Kakashi Face
Avatar No.2: Sharp Look1
Avatar No.3: Sharp Look2
Avatar No.4: Sharp Look3
Avatar No.5: Kakashi Kid
Avatar No.6: Sharingan
*_________________________________

Totla : 27 Images*


----------



## Feathers! (May 13, 2005)

wow thats a crazy collection... I like "Picture No.8: Anbu Mask 2" the best... im saving it for a wallpaper... did you make some of those?  nice thread regardless.


----------



## Shadow (May 13, 2005)

WOw great job on some of the wallpapers


----------



## Uzumakii (May 13, 2005)

i dont think he made them


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 13, 2005)

.... im pretty sure he just want people to view them so he can benefit the ImageCASH


----------



## RaZoR (May 14, 2005)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> .... im pretty sure he just want people to view them so he can benefit the ImageCASH




well you're right,, so let's analyze the situation,,
i worked "-hard" to make this list,,,
my benefits,,, is
1- get some cash to view my images,
2- get a fame for me,, and i'm sure,, after reading this replay,, you're not going to forget me,,,

your benifits,, is
1- get some maneged cool pictures and wallpapers
2- know good people,, Like Me,,   :


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2005)

Uh, we're allowed to just use these right?


----------



## RaZoR (May 26, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Uh, we're allowed to just use these right?



what "these"??? wallpapers??? noo i can upload as much as i can but i need to get clicks,, 1000click = 1$ ,, not bad,,
Imagecash

hey,, i added a new wallpapers,, check it in the first post,,,

it's cool isn't it??
i have got another wal for itachi, sasuke and zabuza..
i'll post it later in a sutable thread...

now,, can anyone suggest a name or a short discription to this wal??


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2007)

links broken..>.>...


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 31, 2007)

O_o

this thread is two years old mate..


----------



## Heero (Oct 31, 2007)

ENDER3000 said:


> links broken..>.>...


lol do you not read?


----------

